
There May Not Be a Better Way to Effortlessly Improve Code Quality Than Using; - rikao93
https://dev.to/nas5w/there-may-not-be-a-better-way-to-effortlessly-improve-code-quality-than-using-prettier-code-formatting-25je
======
pensatoio
If you’re into python, check out black

[https://github.com/psf/black](https://github.com/psf/black)

